# Nero the best?



## cmbmedic (Apr 16, 2007)

I currently have Nero 7 that came with dvd drive. The trial period is up and I was wondering whether or not to upgrade a 29$ plug in. This is a download to my e-mail: anybody try this? 
Problems? Err, just what does Nero mean by a plug-in?

thanks ps. Its a few days after Veterans Day but www.woundedwarriorproject.org is worth looking into. Somebody has to help these
families. Our gov. just isn't enough...:up:


----------



## CTU (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Nero is good, but not the best!


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I dislike Nero. There customer service is ****** at best. I have had problems with Nero 8. It crashed my system and I know what there going to tell me, "its not our problem, its Dell's problem". I just want a refund, but they won't, its against there policy. Don't buy Nero, buy Roxio or some other!!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've had good luck with Nero over the years, but I'm using version 6 at the moment and don't intend to upgrade.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Stoner said:


> I've had good luck with Nero over the years, but I'm using version 6 at the moment and don't intend to upgrade.


Same here, ver6 :up:

And I have ABSOLUTELY NO INTENTION of upgrading it!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I've been happily using Nero since version 6 ... oh wait I've refused to upgrade so I guess I'm still happily using version 6


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I recomend staying with version 6. Version 8 is loaded with bugs and crashes all the time. Not to mention Nero has very poor customer service(worse then Dlink).


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I thought NERO was okay... but there are so many free programs that do better!

Nero defines: http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=nero

_S:  Nero, Nero Claudius Caesar Drusus Germanicus, Lucius Domitius Ahenobarbus (Roman Emperor notorious for his monstrous vice and fantastic luxury (was said to have started a fire that destroyed much of Rome in 64) but the Roman Empire remained prosperous during his rule (37-68))_


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

loserOlimbs said:


> I thought NERO was okay... but there are so many free programs that do better!
> ................
> 
> ............


Hi loserOlimbs 

About all I use my DVD/CD burner for is to backup data or once in a while burn a Linux iso to a CD.
What have you found in freeware that does backups and isos better?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm ISO burner, believe thats my favorite, not at the right PC right now 

I back up by dragging and dropping onto backup drives and discs, no utility needed.... I know they are out there though. I backup everything manually because I am not trusting enough of anyone else!


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

my favorite cd/dvd burning software:

http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I used a program called DeepBurner. Got it from download.com.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Nero Version 6 is what I have, and intend to keep using. No need to upgrade, it does all I need it to do. I have heard some of the horror stories on versions after 6, so I think I will just keep what I have.

Regards
IMP49


----------

